# Diy- Cloning Machine



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay guys, I have been looking at those fancy clone machines and I just cant see spending that kind of cash.

So after checking them out and talking with a few people this is what I made!

check it out:

I used-  4              3/4"    Elbow's   @  .98 each
           3               3/4"    Tee's      @  .85 each
          10              EZ-CLONE Neoprene collar's   @  .50  each
          10              2 inch net pot
            1              Europipe 70 inches  @ 8.00
            1              rubber maid tub  @ 6.59  (I think it's a 10 gallon tub)
            1              Ecoplus sub pump 264 gallon    @   18.95
           10             little sprinkle tips -    I don't know
                                                        the cost, (mine where free)


tools I used : razor blade and a drill with a 2 inch hole bit and my 25 year old son. LOL


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 5, 2008)

you measure how big you want your manifold to be-
 cut the black tubing and fit it all together (see pic) using 2 3/4 T's and elbows

I used a nail to start the holes in the tubing to screw the little red sprinklers in.
(I will add more I think)

you need to cut the bottoms off the net pots (be careful I used razor blade for this part) and place neoprene into top part of pot.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 5, 2008)

here's some more pictures of what I have done:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 5, 2008)

We drilled our holes using the 2 inch bit- then just put it all together!

this is the end product. (see picture)

I will post a couple more pictures when I have some roots on the cuttings I will put in there tonight!

I am thrilled with this!

and we made it for under $50.00 and it took about an hour to complete!

that little blue thing behind the cloner is a small stood, it's not part of what we made. I was sitting on it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great! Simple too. Good job on her.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 5, 2008)

cool!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 5, 2008)

:watchplant: :farm: thanks for the DIY. What are you using in the 2 inch pots?

:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 6, 2008)

Fancy cloning machine done cheap.. well done....Small upgrade to Massproducers bubble cloner 8).


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

What are tees?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> What are tees?


 
a T fitting.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, just called the local shop, my buddy works there and is going to get me all the things i need to put this together, gotta love the hydro shop!

could i use my clonex and Root Excelurator with this machine im going to build?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 7, 2008)

I was told by the guy at the grow store that there was no need to dip my cutting into any kind of gel or powder. just use ph balance water. he said I should have roots in 7 days!

I will be loading mine up with cutting wed or thurs. I put up some pictures.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

well, it cant hurt to use it tho i hope, all that stuff was like 80 bucks!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Fancy cloning machine done cheap.. well done....Small upgrade to Massproducers bubble cloner 8).



I wouldnt consider it an upgrade by any means, just wonderfully different method of propagation!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey Ilikesbigbuds...

well done good job.. I did the similar setup you has.... until I learn about DWC (deep water culture) like massprod has one...  really that is all you needs...
hold the thoughts about that foams... it can be great for holding the plants.?
all you needs is airpump and airstones.... I'm doing that with mist fogger which is suppose to be effective,  so far for almost a week it doing very well..

just that  why do you need sprayer when plants can get water on their own? 
if we give them too much water which is "overwatering" them.. so  get water pump out and they will never be overwatering along with just airstones


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Papa-

this set up is based on the same concept as the clone machines you can buy at the grow store (or on-line)

it is believed that the constant sprinkling of the stems combined with lots of air will create roots quickly. 

I had made a set up using the air stones, but I wasn't impressed with it. it took close to 3 weeks before I saw even a little hint of roots. 

the neoprene collars help stabilize the cutting, while at the same time keep light out of the rooting area. 

I am always looking for ways to improve my grow, and starting clones has been my weakness. drives me nuts! LOL

if I don't like how this works I'll use it for something else. I do that. I turned my 6ft rubber maid grow closet into a drying chamber because I didn't like growing in it. (to small and to hot) but it works great for drying my buds!

-On a personal note, I want to tell ya Papa, I just love your posts! your sense of style and personality lends a wonderful addition to this forum. I am so glad you joined us. I always enjoy the things you say!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 8, 2008)

Should the ph be at 5.5-6.3 or 6.3-6.8 like soil? just asking, going to be building my cloning machine here soon.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going for 6.0


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 9, 2008)

My machine works great!

just one little hick-up -

the water is dripping out the top sides, 

I lined the top of inside lip of the tub with some rubber weather stripping and it has stopped  the dripping. you have to get the seal very close to the edge.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

oh btw..  watch out for the roots...they do get clogged with those pcv tubes..

my roots almost cling to my 1/8 tubes connected to air pump...  wooo wooo

its easy to unclench it.. since roots is in water... its easy to get it off.. 
I has to be sure all 1/8 tubes is out of the way    good luck!!... IMO I wouldnt do pcv and all that.. due to roots clogs..


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 13, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I was told by the guy at the grow store that there was no need to dip my cutting into any kind of gel or powder. just use ph balance water. he said I should have roots in 7 days!


 
Not all varieties root this easily, but some do.  I'd try a single one in water to see if it works for your particular plant if you are going to go this route before hacking up your mother plant and having all the clones die on you


----------

